# Over the Calf Socks Sticking to pants



## Professorshak (Mar 16, 2009)

Two months ago I ventured into Over the Calf Socks and while it does take as is still taking some getting used to, I much prefer them to mid-calf for their ability to stay on, look neater and don't require constant adjusting.

My one gripe is that since I've started wearing them, they grip onto the bottom of my pants and the pants don't drape properly. So far I've seen this in my wool and some cotton pants when I wear cotton blend socks. Haven't tried wool blend.

Does anyone else have this issue and have you found any solutions


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I experience the problem you describe only when I wear socks with a high polyester content. My wool OTC socks do better.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Rarely.

I guess it comes with artificial fibers, as noted by the last poster.
A quick shake of the leg and the trouser falls.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

It sounds like static electricity to me. Does it happen on rainy days too? If it does not happen on rainy days it is static electricity.

They make anti-static sprays and you can spray the socks with them. I've been told that women's hair spray has anti-static properties and you and try spraying your socks with that. It is cheap and readily available.

See: https://www.zodee.co.uk/womens/exstatic/anti-static-spray/ex50/

Also Google: "Anti-static fabric sprays"


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Professorshak:

Packard has the solution - anti-static sprays. You can find them in grocery and drug stores.


----------



## Professorshak (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not sure it's static. It's gripping the pants not really sticking.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Professorshak said:


> I'm not sure it's static. It's gripping the pants not really sticking.


What are these socks made of, velcro?


----------



## Pundit (May 14, 2008)

Andy said:


> Professorshak:
> 
> Packard has the solution - anti-static sprays. You can find them in grocery and drug stores.


I have heard of another strategy, which is to rub your socks (when worn) with a dryer sheet (e.g., Bounce). You might already have this on hand.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I use that anti-static sheet strategy myself. It works great in the winter, but I agree with the OP. Even without any static, pants and socks can stick together. Your best bet is to find a pair of socks that don't grip your pants as much and buy a lot of pairs. Trial and error really.

As for specific fabrics sticking, I wear wool pants and cotton sicks with a bit of Spandex in there. Maybe it's a Spandex thing.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I have worn OTC socks for years and never had any static cling.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I have worn OTC socks for years and never had any static cling.


*Eeek! Static cling. The dreaded static cling!* (I'd forgotten the term until just now. It requires "dreaded" however.)


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I have worn OTC socks for years and never had any static cling.


I'm guessing that's a Florida/humidity thing.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I'm guessing that's a Florida/humidity thing.


No I am a native New Yorker and worked downrown for years and wore OTC when they first came in. And my trousers did not cling to my socks


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*It is static cling you are suffering ....*

I wear nothing but Ben silver OTC socks, cotton or wool, and they develop static clings. So it's not the quality of the socks. You can get rid of it by putting a sheet of dryer stuff into the dryer. I put the dryer mode on air dry or fluff with a sheet of Bounce or some other brand. Then I air dry them for 15 minutes or so. There is no heat, so the socks wont shrink. Ater this cycle, hang them to dry as you normally do. They won't cling after this treatment, which should be repeated every time you wash your socks.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I... wore OTC when they first came in.


Good lord, man, how old are you? Or was there some definite time before-OTC (BOTC)?


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Pundit said:


> I have heard of another strategy, which is to rub your socks (when worn) with a dryer sheet (e.g., Bounce). You might already have this on hand.


I keep a sheet of Bounce in my sock drawer since I conduct electricity like Tom Edison


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

I would add calf size - to fabric type and static cling - as a possible factore. Some men have pencil legs, with nothing for the pant to grab onto. I on the other hand have chunky legs and prominent calves for the pant to grab onto. The size of the lower pant leg with regards to that of wearer's leg plays into this as well. I experience less pant leg hang-ups when wearing pants with fuller legs than I do when wearing slimmer pants.

For the record, my socks are nothing but the finest wools and cottons, matched to wool pants.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I hve the same problem sometimes. My trs cut is quite narrow, I wear Pantherella socks (not blended or synthetic). Seems to happen more with cotton. When I buy wool don't have a problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2020)

From Vancouver said:


> I would add calf size - to fabric type and static cling - as a possible factore. Some men have pencil legs, with nothing for the pant to grab onto. I on the other hand have chunky legs and prominent calves for the pant to grab onto. The size of the lower pant leg with regards to that of wearer's leg plays into this as well. I experience less pant leg hang-ups when wearing pants with fuller legs than I do when wearing slimmer pants.
> 
> For the record, my socks are nothing but the finest wools and cottons, matched to wool pants.


I completely agree with this. I used cotton / spandex blended over-the-calf socks with no problems. Then I switched to some bamboo socks. They were so cheap and super soft. I love them!

Then the problem came when I bought some skinny dress pants. With the bamboo socks, the pant legs really stick to my socks. They are too tight around the lower leg area. I have the same bamboo socks and the only difference is the skinny pants.

Unfortunately, I don't have any of the cotton / spandex blended socks, so I can't test to see if they would do better.


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

Never had this problem myself even with wool, but I don't own a dryer. Maybe that makes a difference? If you don't mind hanging your socks up to dry (and by the way, this is better for the fabric, especially synthetics), you might give it a whirl.


----------



## UteLawyer (Aug 14, 2017)

Hopefully, Professorshak has fixed his problem during the 11-years since he posted his question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2021)

Penang Lawyer said:


> I have worn OTC socks for years and never had any static cling.


 are you wearing OTC with 100% wool dress pants? I'm having saying promblem after buying my first 1000% suit, never happened before while wearing the cheaper blend and polyester dress pants, bottom of pants grip to my calf After sitting down, my dress pants end up looking like capris pants


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2021)

Professorshak said:


> Two months ago I ventured into Over the Calf Socks and while it does take as is still taking some getting used to, I much prefer them to mid-calf for their ability to stay on, look neater and don't require constant adjusting.
> 
> My one gripe is that since I've started wearing them, they grip onto the bottom of my pants and the pants don't drape properly. So far I've seen this in my wool and some cotton pants when I wear cotton blend socks. Haven't tried wool blend.
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue and have you found any solutions


It isn't static!
I have same issue and I have to push my knee highs (in my case) down to my ankles so the 2 fabrics don't grip to each other. Mid calf best bet for socks though. Then pants fall properly.
They don't make mid calf knee highs (office wear shoes, can't wear socks).
☹👠👠


----------

